# 2 people died at DSO last nite.



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

At the DSO with David Allen Coe playing. A father and daughter died on a 4 seater rzr. They were going up a steep hill when they started to roll backwards. The 2 people in the back jumped out the 2 in front didn't. The dad died on impact but the daughter died in the ambulance to the hospital. Don't know the actually run down but that's the basics that my friends have been telling me and what the news are saying. Just wanted to spread the word with thoughts and prayers to everyone. Please be careful. 

"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

prayers go to the family! may they RIP


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/201...onicle/topheadlines+(chron.com+-+Top+Stories) 

I pray for this family and friends as this tragedy is upon us. I sincerely hope the "media blitz" don't go crazy with this....just like guns kill people. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

These 2 were good friends of my other half's family. Her dad said he had talked to them just an hour or two before the accident. I hate when these type of things happen, just makes me sick to my stomach.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> These 2 were good friends of my other half's family. Her dad said he had talked to them just an hour or two before the accident. I hate when these type of things happen, just makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


**** I'm sorry to hear that FRN. It really hurts when its so close to home. My sympathy to everyone. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Read this on FB today. Awful.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

We're they wearing seatbelts and helmets?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man that's awful. What's the family name? I'd like to request prayer at church for them. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Tiffany and Dewey Riggins were there names. I'm not sure if they were wearing seatbelts or not. There has been quite a few accidents at DSO. When they first opened some girl was hauling but down the hardpack/main trail and wasn't paying a attention. She ran head on with a gate pole. She survived but just wished people would pay more attention to what these machines are capable of doing. And Justin I'm sorry about the loss bro. You know where Iam if you need to talk.

"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Really hate to hear this. Has any started a collection yet to help the family out with final expenses?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> Really hate to hear this. Has any started a collection yet to help the family out with final expenses?


Not that any one knows. I think every one is more still trying to grasp the accident. DSO hasn't really said anything yet nor has the names been released on the news. 

"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Found out from some friends that the daughter was 22 with a daughter at home. The dad of course with his daughter. The rzr rolled backwards end over end crushing both of them at the end. No one was doing anything stupid with alcohol and stuff. Just made a wrong a wrong decision going up that steep of an incline. It is a talk of the town in Crosby, Tx. I hear everyone talking about it. Me and my wife were in walmart this evening and we know some people who work there. They both asked if we heard about it and etc. It is sad and i send my prayers to the family and especially the baby girl.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ this father also had a son that passed away a couple years ago (dont remember the cause). Dad was no longer married 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very sad to hear, our thoughts are with the family & friends.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Below is a link to donate to the Riggins family to help cover funeral expenses and set up a trust fund for Baylee Rose Riggins that lost her mother and grandfather in a tragic ATV accident on July 28th 2012 at Down South Off-road. The family appreciates any and all donations during this troubled time. There will also be a benefit held at Rocky's Pelican Junction Sunday August 5th starting at 11am please see link below for more info 

Additional monetary donations can be made at any Amegy Bank location under Tiffany and Dewey Riggins Funeral Expense Account. 

Please copy and paste this to your profile share button doesn't post correctly
Donate here
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=M7LMED3FX7JT6

Benefit Info
https://www.facebook.com/events/425833990791935/


Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just donated, thanks for posting that for us. Wish I could of given more tho


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

My prayers and thoughts go out to the family... Filthy if u need to talk just call


----------

